# Low Ram Usage?



## Xura (Nov 24, 2006)

Well, Latley I've been having this problem where my higher end 3D games will seem to freeze for a short duration for no apparent reason. I posted about this awhile back and I eventually put a fan on my GPU and thought I fixed it. Well, It didnt. Turned out it was just a coincidence that it quit freezing. It's back now but what's strange is what my RAM usage is on the program when it happens. When I play WoW, CS:S, CoD2, and even C&C Generals it will eventually freeze every 2-3 seconds then skip a frame and repeat for a while. When I look at task manager my RAM usage for that specific program is always EXTREMLY low. It's about 1-10 MB's when it happens. It usually uses about 200ISH when it's playing normal. I notice to that also my HDD light sometimes just stays lit. No noise or anything. Is it possible I have a faulty HDD? Or maby a good clean format will do the trick? I've done the heat testing, the RAM tests, The PSU test and all that good stuff..

Specs:

Ati Radeon 9250 128 MB RAM-PCI
1 Gig Sys RAM
AMD Sempron 2.0 GHZ


----------



## kev1952 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm no games player but the system specs you give are really not enough to play these high end graphic intensive games. You need a better (and costly) video card, at least another 1gig of RAM and a faster CPU. Basically you need to completely upgrade your machine if you want to play these games successfully. I'm sure one of the many games here will tell you much the same thing.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Have a read:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f15/cpu-running-at-100-upon-opening-world-of-warcraft-129882.html


----------



## Xura (Nov 24, 2006)

I don't think it's that (Although upgrading is my next thing to do) it's just that it never did this before. I had all those games for months and months and they played normally. I haven't done anything to my computer that could change it so it would do this.


----------



## 95five-0 (Dec 7, 2004)

Make sure there is nothing blocking the flow of air through your machine. When you play very graphic intense games it can cause overheat which in turn can cause freezing. Try getting some canned air and give the machine a good cleaning. Also check and make sure none of the fans have stopped working. If this still does not solve the issue try running the games with the side panel off and in the computer in the open (not in a cabinet or anything). If this solves the problem then it is a heat issue and we can address that further.


----------



## Xura (Nov 24, 2006)

Well..That's what im saying. I opened it up and put a fan directly facing my GPU and it has cooled it down greatly. Everything else is cool and has it's fan working...The freezing lagg has seem to die down but I still get it every now and then. Mainly when I play CS:S. Right when your able to see the level your playing it immediatly laggs and then repeats the same sound over and over. Then it jumps a frame and repeats whatever sound would be there if I were playing normally. That make any sense? Im buying a new GFX Card soon so maby my card is just going wack. But my MAIN conncern is how the ram usage on the games when they lagg will drop to around 20MBS when there normally about 200~


----------

